# Really? A coffin ad on the forums???



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I just clicked in the dp discussion forum and at the top is an add for coffins. Who's sick idea was that?


----------



## rudy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Valleygirl , last time I wanted to ask you a question , you told me you were married and have children , that's a luck , aint that difficult to raise them , me I would like so much to have children , they were six brothers and sisters on my mother side and the same thing on my father side , so I got many cousins , I would like to have a child , I am 26 and nothing .... I am sad , very sad , I think it is an enormous joy to be called papa by a baby .

I am a strong beeliever in God and in his power , and I really hope he s gonna help me in my quest .

I have already chosen the manes for my kids loll Cody Kyle Ryan Jason and Charlie


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That is sick and twisted.


----------



## rudy (Feb 20, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> That is sick and twisted.


Is it difficult ? I know that being a parent is more than a full time job , it is many years of being here and taking care but when you are a DP it has to be terrible but me even if it is I would like to have children and a happy family .
I hope god listen to my prayers


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

rudy said:


> Is it difficult ? I know that being a parent is more than a full time job , it is many years of being here and taking care but when you are a DP it has to be terrible but me even if it is I would like to have children and a happy family .
> I hope god listen to my prayers


I was talking about the coffin ad


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

rudy said:


> Is it difficult ? I know that being a parent is more than a full time job , it is many years of being here and taking care but when you are a DP it has to be terrible but me even if it is I would like to have children and a happy family .
> I hope god listen to my prayers


I don't think Kenny meant that it's sick and twisted that you want kids. I think he meant that the coffin ads are sick and twisted.

Yes I was married but I am divorced now. I actually had my first child at 17 and wanted to just have kids early so that I could still be young when they were grown and could enjoy traveling. It's funny to make those plans and never calculate dp into it. Now I see that God sees all things and that it was such a miracle that I had my kids so young. I would not be able to handle having a baby or a very young child right now. I see that God knew that this dp was going to happen and placed the births of my children in my life when he did for a reason and I am so thankful for that.

I think that is awesome that you want to have kids. My mom had 5 brothers and sisters and my dad had 6 brothers and sisters so I had a very big family as well. Still, I may want one more child later on, after dp, but not 6. I think you should remember that dp is only temporary and that you will recover some day and be able to have kids and have all of your dreams come true.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

ValleyGirl said:


> I just clicked in the dp discussion forum and at the top is an add for coffins. Who's sick idea was that?


Wow, that's pretty sick. Though I have black and cynical humor so it kinda made me laugh, lol.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

EverDream said:


> Wow, that's pretty sick. Though I have black and cynical humor so it kinda made me laugh, lol.


 I can see that. I just think that on a forum like this, where people feel depressed, generally hopeless, and often suicidal, it's kind of like a sick slap in the face to have a coffin ad. It's like of like saying "you know you're never going to get better and kill yourself anyways so why not pick out a coffin now?" Talk about product placement. Sheesh.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that the ads here are picked out automaticly depending on the words used in a thread.


----------

